# Çështja kombëtare > Çështja kombëtare >  Europa paragjykon Shqiptaret per ceshtjen e vizave sepse jane Myslimane

## dallendyshi

RACIZMI BE, LENE JASHT SHQIPERINE.

TIRANË - Diplomatja suedeze në Shqipëri, Elisabet Stamm, përfaqësuese e shtetit që kryeson BE-në ka deklaruar se Shqipëria nuk përfitoi liberalizim vizash vetëm se ka popullsi myslimane. Ajo shpreson se BE do ta bëjë këtë gjë për Shqipërinë në vitin 2010. Ajo edhe një herë jep qëndrimin e Suedisë, se vendi ynë nuk përfiton regjim vizash gjatë presidencës suedeze që përfundon në dhjetor 2009, ndërsa dihet tashmë se vendet e tjera të Ballkanit Perëndimor, me përjashtim Bosnjes, në janar 2010, udhëtojnë Shengen nëpër Europë. 


Stamm ka qenë sot e ftuar në një konferencë për integrimin e Ballkanin Perëndimor organizuar nga Forumi për Demokraci, ku edhe u shpreh: "Heqja e vizave nuk është e mundur gjatë presidencës suedeze, por mendojmë se në vitin 2010 kjo mund të bëhet".


E pyetur se nëse plotëson kushtet brenga vitit 2010, a mund të përfitojë Shqipëria, ajo tha se "nuk besoj se Bashkimi Evropian do ta refuzojë një kërkesë të tillë për Shqipërinë edhe pse Shqipëria është paragjykuar deri tani për faktin se është popullsi myslimane". Stamm shprehu edhe mendimin e saj në lidhje me këtë çështje, se të gjithë myslimanët që jetojnë në vendet e Ballkanit, duhet të trajtohen njësoj si të tjerët.

----------


## *suada*

Si perhere, shqiptari i shkrete te leje leshte neper ambasada per vize. Turp e faqja zeze.

----------


## martini1984

> RACIZMI BE, LENE JASHT SHQIPERINE.
> 
> TIRANË - Diplomatja suedeze në Shqipëri, Elisabet Stamm, përfaqësuese e shtetit që kryeson BE-në ka deklaruar se Shqipëria nuk përfitoi liberalizim vizash vetëm se ka popullsi myslimane. Ajo shpreson se BE do ta bëjë këtë gjë për Shqipërinë në vitin 2010. Ajo edhe një herë jep qëndrimin e Suedisë, se vendi ynë nuk përfiton regjim vizash gjatë presidencës suedeze që përfundon në dhjetor 2009, ndërsa dihet tashmë se vendet e tjera të Ballkanit Perëndimor, me përjashtim Bosnjes, në janar 2010, udhëtojnë Shengen nëpër Europë. 
> 
> 
> Stamm ka qenë sot e ftuar në një konferencë për integrimin e Ballkanin Perëndimor organizuar nga Forumi për Demokraci, ku edhe u shpreh: "Heqja e vizave nuk është e mundur gjatë presidencës suedeze, por mendojmë se në vitin 2010 kjo mund të bëhet".
> 
> 
> E pyetur se nëse plotëson kushtet brenga vitit 2010, a mund të përfitojë Shqipëria, ajo tha se "nuk besoj se Bashkimi Evropian do ta refuzojë një kërkesë të tillë për Shqipërinë edhe pse Shqipëria është paragjykuar deri tani për faktin se është popullsi myslimane". Stamm shprehu edhe mendimin e saj në lidhje me këtë çështje, se të gjithë myslimanët që jetojnë në vendet e Ballkanit, duhet të trajtohen njësoj si të tjerët.


Ta ka shkruajtur qarte ajo nga Suedia.Gjate mandatit Suedez nuk eshte e mundur???
Por kur ne Hene do arrijme me shpata,do na e fusin ne BE.
Sorry,kush do e marri mandatin mbas Suedezve????
lg

----------


## Dito

> RACIZMI BE, LENE JASHT SHQIPERINE.
> 
> TIRANË - Diplomatja suedeze në Shqipëri, Elisabet Stamm, përfaqësuese e shtetit që kryeson BE-në ka deklaruar se Shqipëria nuk përfitoi liberalizim vizash vetëm se ka popullsi myslimane. Shqipëria është paragjykuar deri tani për faktin se është popullsi myslimane". Stamm shprehu edhe mendimin e saj në lidhje me këtë çështje, se të gjithë myslimanët që jetojnë në vendet e Ballkanit, duhet të trajtohen njësoj si të tjerët.



Une nuk e di se ku je referuar qe ke marre keto fjali, por mendoj se je i gabuar, pasi kushtet per heqjen e regjimit te vizave nuk permend ne asnje klauzole te saj besimin e kombit.

----------


## drenicaku

nese nuk na pranojn per arsye se jemi mysliman mire na e bejn,dhe nuk kemi qka me lyp ne evrop aty do jemi tepric teknologjike.
Prandaj ka ardh koha te i kethehemi rrenjeve tona kombetare tjeter rrug nuk kemi nese deshirojm te jetoim si njerz.
Evropa ne gjirin e saj nuk pranon fe islame,ne na mbetet te zgjedhi o me vrop o me azi

----------


## Llapi

> nese nuk na pranojn per arsye se jemi mysliman mire na e bejn,dhe nuk kemi qka me lyp ne evrop aty do jemi tepric teknologjike.
> Prandaj ka ardh koha te i kethehemi rrenjeve tona kombetare tjeter rrug nuk kemi nese deshirojm te jetoim si njerz.
> Evropa ne gjirin e saj nuk pranon fe islame,ne na mbetet te zgjedhi o me vrop o me azi


po po me te ndegjue ty me shum deshir na kishe kthye jugosllavin edhe te gjith se bashku si jugosllav me fe ortodokse na kishe fut ne europ
i vogel je more ti shum i vockel

----------


## martini1984

> po po me te ndegjue ty me shum deshir na kishe kthye jugosllavin edhe te gjith se bashku si jugosllav me fe ortodokse na kishe fut ne europ
> i vogel je more ti shum i vockel


Ti kete se kupton dot,sepse patriot qorr je.
Edhe ketu eshte fara :i merzitur: exo Bionden,klluf...
Srry..

----------


## Zëu_s

> Europa paragjykon Shqiptaret per ceshtjen e vizave sepse jam Myslimane


Nese eshte kjo e vertete, atehere kete mund ta quajm nje sukses i madh i armiqve te Shqiptarve qe i paguajne disa analfabet "Shqiptar" qe te leshojne mjekrrat, te shkurtojne pantollonet, ti detyrojne grate e tyre te veshin ferexhe qe e te mos duket se jan evropian por ti ngjajne popujve aziatik.

----------


## nostradamus99

Kjo eshte reale, ne shqiptar qe i kemi marre dy sende me te keqia jane nga aspekti real jan islami dhe komunizmi kjo eshte e verteta e hidhur por ja kemi pare sherrin e madhe.

Islami ka qene gjera e pare qe na ka coptue dhe greku dhe serbi ka perfitu shume nga kjo.
komunizmi na ka len shume mbrapa dhe na duhet shume per te rekuperu kohen e humbur.
por besoj qe ne te ardhmen nuk do te bejme kesi gabime.

Nuk kam asgje kunder fes por kjo eshte e vertet.

----------


## drenicaku

> po po me te ndegjue ty me shum deshir na kishe kthye jugosllavin edhe te gjith se bashku si jugosllav me fe ortodokse na kishe fut ne europ
> i vogel je more ti shum i vockel


LLapqe
Ti ketu je sa per te shar me qfar ke,une nuk dua te bie ne ate nivel pore tani po e kuptoi perse po thuaj shumica dermuese distancohen nga ti.
Neqoftse ti din vetem nje fjali ateher faji eshte me priderit e tu dhe me mesuesin tend ti je vetem viktim e tyre.
Tani i ka dal boja qe qdo kush qe nuk eshte nje vij me ty(e me ty nuk eshte askush)ti i quan jo jugosllav jo serb pa kuptua qe ti nuk je serb por puna jote qon ne mullirin e tyre.
Si analfabet qe tregohesh ketu,une te fal thuaj qfar te duash kete e gjykojn forumistet tjer,dhe per dit has ne shkrime ku ti shahesh me te gjall e te vdekur per te vetmen arsye se truri yt eshte pak sa me i veqant se i te tjerve sepse me sa duket ti e ke ruajt trurin te pa perdorur dmth finto i ri.
Si do qoft legenet si ti nuk me bejn pershtypje dhe une nuk e kam ne plan te merrem me ty sepse nuk dua te bij ne kete nivel,une te kam propozua ta vizitosh nje psikiater me ze nese mund te te ndihmoi por ti e refuzove ndihmen dhe si pasoj e saj sot po te shahen ata qe te kan pru ne kete bot aksidentalisht.

----------


## refet

> Nese eshte kjo e vertete, atehere kete mund ta quajm nje sukses i madh i armiqve te Shqiptarve qe i paguajne disa analfabet "Shqiptar" qe te leshojne mjekrrat, te shkurtojne pantollonet, ti detyrojne grate e tyre te veshin ferexhe qe e te mos duket se jan evropian por ti ngjajne popujve aziatik.


zeus po feja e krishtere ku e ka zanafilen? ti me duket se mendon ne vatikan.

----------


## Zëu_s

> zeus po feja e krishtere ku e ka zanafilen? ti me duket se mendon ne vatikan.


Ne koken e politikanve romak. Ti me duket qe mendon ne Izrael.

----------


## xfiles

> Nese eshte kjo e vertete, atehere kete mund ta quajm nje sukses i madh i armiqve te Shqiptarve qe i paguajne disa analfabet "Shqiptar" qe te leshojne mjekrrat, te shkurtojne pantollonet, ti detyrojne grate e tyre te veshin ferexhe qe e te mos duket se jan evropian por ti ngjajne popujve aziatik.


shume dakord,
megjithate une nuk jam dakord me hapesin e temes qe shqiptaret jane muslimane, ne shqiperi ka shume fe, dhe asnjeres prej tyre nuk u jepet rendesi.

----------


## Popull Thjesht

Edhe nje here !

Te gjithe e kane te qarte se Shqiperia nuk eshte islamike ! Te gjithe e dine se feja ne Shqiperi u zhduk per 50 vjet dhe reagimi popullor per kete ishte thuajse zero ! Te gjithe e dine se shqiptaret kane tolerance te madhe fetare , qe e thene ndryshe nuk jua ndjen shume per fene !

Te gjithe e dine se rreth 1810 kur papati dergoi delegacionin ne Malesine e Veriut nga Vatikani per te studiuar popullsite lidhur me perkatesine fetare katolike , konkluzioni i delegacionit ishte : "Te gjithe ketu e njohin Jezu Krishtin dhe thone se jane katolik , por keta jane te gjithe paganë dhe beja me e shenjte per ta eshte "per qiell e per dhe" . 

Te gjithe e dine se drejtuesit kryesore te levizjeve clirimtare nga porta e larte kane qene te quajturit "myslimane" . 

Te gjithe e dine se Shqiperia dhe populli shqiptar hyjne ne ata popuj qe nuk i dorezuan dhe spiunuan hebrenjte , por i strehuan dhe ndihmuan !

Te gjithe e dine se sekti myslyman me i pranuar nga shqiptaret ka qene shizmi i bektashinjve qe ne thelb nuk eshte e mirefillte myslimane !



ATEHERE TE JETE KY SHKAKU I VERTETE I MBAJTJES LARG EUROPES ?

Ne rast se do te konstatohej kjo gje , atehere difekti eshte toni , se nuk ua kemi hapur syte te tjereve , por kemi lene te zene vend tek ata thashethemet e te tjereve .(gje te cilen une nuk e besoj se qarqet politike marrin ekspertize te kualifikuar) !

Por ne rast se nuk eshte kjo , cfare eshte atehere ?

-Dhe ketu na mbetet te kthejme koken pas dhe te analizojme marredheniet historike me Europen (Kurven Plake) qe nga historia e larget !
-Perse Shqiperia u la 50% e perendimit dhe 50% e lindjes ne Jalte ?
-Perse kaloi ketej "Cesari" per te shkuar ne Costandonopoje dhe per ta pushtuar ate ?
-Perse kaluan ketej gotet , hunet, visigotet , ostrogotet dhe keltet etj. per shkuar ne perendim ?
- Dhe ne fund te fundit perse ne si popull nuk kemi pase asnjehere aleat te qendrueshem ?
-Dhe perse tokat tona kane qene te predispozuara gjithmone ndaj coptimeve ?
-Perse ne pese vijat strategjike te Pjetrit te Madh te Rusise te hequra mbi Harten e Europes , njera nga ato perfundon ne Vlore ?
-Perse varri i Moisiut kerkohet ne territorin shqiptar ?

DIKUSH MENDON SE KOHET KANE NDRYSHUAR ? MENDOJ SE ESHTE PERCEPTIM I GABUAR !

----------


## gerrard73

*Me habiten shume deklaratat e diplomates suedeze, qe nuk ka qene aspak diplomate me deklaraten e saje. T'u thuash shqiptareve se nuk u pranojme se jeni musliman, do te thote se nuk do te na pranojne kurre. Nese mandati i presidences suedeze zgjat 6 muaj, t'u ndryshosh besimin shqiptareve do te duhej pak kohe me shume. Pastaj nuk do te ishte aspak e drejte qe shqiptaret t'i pershtateshin Europes, per te bere pjese ne kyte familje.
Europa duhet te na pranojne keshtu siç jemi, me te metat dhe difektet tona, pa pretenduar te na veje kushte te çuditshme. Pastaj, qe islami nuk eshte nje krenari, kyte e din si Europa ashtu edhe shqiptaret.*

----------


## Leo_uk

Diplomatia suedeze e ka shume gabim kur shprehet ne ate menyre. Ose nuk eshte shume e zgjuare dhe eshte thjeshte nje nga burokratet e rendomte qe vijne ne Shqiperi per te permiresuar C.V.
Shqiperia si vende "ne zhvillim", "shume i varfer"  dhe ne "trazicion" looks great on C.V. si edhe dietat jane te majme..
Nejse, mos te zgjatem.. 2 pyetje kisha per kete diplomaten suedeze : Shqiptaret ne Maqedoni qe jane 99% myslymane pse perfituan nga vizat? Po ata qe jetojne ne Serbi?
Mendoj se shkaqet jane te tjera dhe s'ka te bej aspak me fene..

----------


## XH.GASHI

Bashkimi europian = Inkuzitori modern .
Shiptaret keshtu te ndare jane me leht  te manipulueshem   s'kan  pse te kyqen ne nje   europ   te tille me ideologji dhe bindje mesjetare .
Bashkimi eshte fuqia  e se verrtetes SHQIPETARE .

----------


## Anesti_55

> shume dakord,
> megjithate une nuk jam dakord me hapesin e temes qe shqiptaret jane muslimane, ne shqiperi ka shume fe, dhe asnjeres prej tyre nuk u jepet rendesi.


  Hapesi i temes nuk ka bere koment. Shkrimi eshte copy past nga gazeta.Jam me ty persa i perket raportit te besimeve pasi tashme pas diktatures kemi me shume ateiste.Ne shqiperi realisht ka me pak se 36% te popullsise qe pranon besimin isliam, por dhe keto natyrisht thjeshte si trashegimi falmiljare.Ne keto tema jane per tu pershendetur antaret kosovare, te cilet ndonese ne kushte te veshtira per to, gjejne forca per te kuntribuar ne levizjen me patriotike dhe me te guximeshme,ne historine e popullit shqipetare, largimin perfundimisht nga isalami ,pra clirimin shpirterore nga pushtuesi turk.

----------


## brooklyn2007

Mire tu behet shqiptareve. Cfare kane fituar si popull qe kane perqafuar islamin si fene e tyre, ndryshe nga gjithe pjesa tjeter e Evropes? 
Teme qe eshte diskutuar shume here dhe meriton te diskutohet. Nese do te jesh pjese e Evropes, behu si europianet ne cdo aspekt. Ne te kundert, behuni pjese e Lindjes se Mesme duke qendruar keshtu si jane.

----------


## Zarathustra.

Europa ka 100% te drejte. 

Islami si fe eshte 100% kunder normave dhe rregullave europiane te shtet-formimit dhe ndertimit te shoqerise civile. Si mundet qe Europa te pranoje mesymjen e nje kulture qe thote se fjala e Allahut nuk hidhet ne vote, dhe qe sjell nje tradite totalisht primitive ne ndertimin e shoqerise dhe shtetit. 

Europa do humbe identitetin e vet nqs nuk kerkon disa norma dhe rregulla adaptuese. 


Shqiptaret nga ana tjeter duhet te zgjedhin perkatesine kulturore te tyre, orientale apo europiane? 

Orientimi ndaj Europes i lejon shqiptaret te ruajne dhe zhvillojne kulturen e tyre autoktone, kurse islami si nje fe e ndyre shoviniste kerkon asimilimin e saj ne kulturen arabo-islamike sic ka bere me shume kultura te tjera sidomos ate Perse.

----------

